# Suche nach Fruity Loops Tutorials



## Neuk (14. Januar 2002)

Hat einer von euch schon einmal mit Fruity Loops gearbeitet?

Ich muss sagen ich bin aufs erste Mal ziemlich überfordert mit diesem Programm.... Unter diesen Umständen drängt sich bei mir der Wunsch nach Tutorials auf.... vielleicht kann ich (oder andere) des dann besser verstehen.
Kennt jemand solche Tutorials für Fruity Loops? 

Vorallem des Beispiel mit Rammstein Asche hat mir sehr gefallen, vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwelche Tuts, die auch mehr in die härte Machart der Musik eintauchen...

Leider hab ich nicht viel gefunden, aber ich hab auch net geguckt so intensiv geguckt...

Wäre cool, wenn jemand da was weiß...


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. Januar 2002)

*hoffe das hilft*

also ich hab hier nur ein paar links für die Bedienung
von F-loops 

Online Manual - English ist zwar für Version 2.7 aber ist erst mal das grundlegende.
Allerdings noch ohnen simsynth, wasp und piano roll.

noch mal sowas ist eigentlich fürn A****:#

Drum 'n BAss mit fruityloops 

Wie der Name schon sagt

____________________________________________________________

Also eigentlich isses ganz einfach.. aber der einstieg ist leicht verwirrend.

Viel Spass


----------



## Neuk (25. Januar 2002)

Danke schön...

Das Manual in deutsch hab ich mir auch mal geholt. Is net schlecht... aber wirklich verwirrend wenn man mit solchen Programmen ansonsten nix am Hut hat.


----------



## AKM<2b> (26. Januar 2002)

*früher gabs mal mehr*

Naja ich hab fruityloops gelernt indem ich´extrem viel zeit
investiert habe. so nach dem try and error prinzip.
Weil so schwer isses nicht. 
Aber mein tip : fang lieber gleich mit *reason* an.
Ist zwar noch ein Zacken komplizierter. 
aber auch leistungsfähiger und professioneller.

Ich hab vor geraumer Zeit auch nach Tuts für fruityloops
gesuch und sogar welche gefunden. Aber irgendwie sind die wie vom Internetboden verschluckt.

Vielleicht postet ja noch wer ein paar geheimtipps.

Schissi sagt 2b


----------



## 5up3rx3n0n (1. April 2007)

Hi erstma,
Ich suche auch nach Tuts für Fruity Loops/Fl Studio...
Habe hier nen ganz netten Workshop gefunden, aber ansonsten finde ich ausser den englioschen tutorials auf der Hersteller Site keine 
Workshop
Naja und da kommt irgfendwie dass was ich wissen will nicht vor... zb:
Warum desynchroniesieren sich die einzelnen Patterns, wenn man sie hintereinander in die Playlist setzt?

MfG


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. April 2007)

Hihi, und warum gebt ihr nicht einfach http://www.flstudio.de ein?  
Ich hab da ein paar Tutorials und ein XXL-Shortcutposter bereitgestellt. Außerdem haben andere Tutorials zu Sytrus, Rewire, Beatbasteln etc. hochgeladen.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## 5up3rx3n0n (18. April 2007)

lol,
Auf die einfachsten dinge kommt man manchmal eben nich


----------



## bertdasbrot (1. April 2011)

http://fruity-loops-tutorial.blogspot.com/


----------



## itchy00 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab hier auch noch ein Tutorial gefunden,und zwar Schritt für Schritt Grundlagen wie man einen ganzen Song erstellt. Also mir hat das echt die Augen geöffnet.  http://beatschrauber.de/fl-studio-fur-anfanger/fl-studio-dubstep-tutorial-vom-beat-zum-song/


----------

